# Anyone know of a goat auction for Wyoming?



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

We are looking for a close livestock auction to take market goats too. We are in southwest Wyoming. Thanks


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope but if in ky could tell u a few ...

Just google it for ur state 
Google livestock auction they are usually twice a month


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah they seem to be for cattle. Too bad I wasn't in KY!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Our livestock auction does goats and sheep along with the cattle. I would just call ahead.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

They all should some just do it once a month some more 
And the prices very from each


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How close are you to Worland? They have a sale every Thursday that includes goats. Might want to call them and ask how many.


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like a 5 hour drive to worland. How are the prices, commission there?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Not a clue. I'm in the southeastern corner of Wyoming, and I take my goats to Ft Collins, Colorado.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like Rock Springs might also be an option. Livestock barn phone # is 1-800-872-0222


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Looks like Rock Springs might also be an option. Livestock barn phone # is 1-800-872-0222


Thank you so much!


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Not a clue. I'm in the southeastern corner of Wyoming, and I take my goats to Ft Collins, Colorado.


My parents are in ft Collins. My home away from home. I was going to haul a load of kids to that auction the end of June, when i visit them. How's the commission there? Thanks for your help


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Right around 5%. Make sure your goats have scrapie tags - they charge $3.50/animal if they have to tag them.


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

goatmama36 said:


> My parents are in ft Collins. My home away from home. I was going to haul a load of kids to that auction the end of June, when i visit them. How's the commission there? Thanks for your help


Got those, what about health certificate? Do they care since its out of state? Or is scrapie enough?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Health certificates are no longer required. They have some forms that they like to have on file, though. One is a statement that no animal proteins have been fed to the goats, but I can't remember what the other ones are. Sometimes they ask if you have filed them with the office, sometimes they don't. Sales are Wednesdays and start at 10. They do the sheep first, and there are usually a lot of them. Oh, and they also do unloading until midnight - given the distance you're traveling that could be useful. I know you have to request water and hay when unloading on the day of the sale, but I think they automatically give both prior to sale day.


----------

